# Toshiba Touchpad not working



## sfwong445 (Jul 4, 2008)

I bought my laptop on 7/27 this year. It arrived two days ago (7/1)
Well, I used a microsoft wireless notebook mouse and a logitech wired optical mouse on the usb. When I used the mouse I disabled the touchpad. It was working fine yesterday. Today, I tried enabling the touchpad but it doesn't work. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver multiple times but the problem persists. I also tried reformatting the laptop and it still doesn't work. The power indicator also flashes in a pattern. It flashes blue once and orange twice when it's on. Does anyone know how to fix the problem?

Manufacturer: Toshiba
Model: Satellite A205-S5855


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

You may want to contact toshiba since you just purchased the laptop - its under warranty. 

You said you reinstalled the drivers, did you unplug the mouse? Did you get the drivers from toshiba's website?


----------



## sfwong445 (Jul 4, 2008)

I removed the mouse got the drivers from Toshiba it still doesn't work. When I did a full system recovery the system recovery is not completed. This command prompt pops up and it says 'C:\Windows\System32\Sysprem\Touchpad\TpChoice.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command. orperable command or batch file 

i'm going to call Toshiba again tomorrow to see what I can do.


----------



## shisho911 (Aug 6, 2008)

hi,
i've faced the same problem after complete "out of box" recovery, and the recovery wasnt complete,i cant contact Toshiba support line,so plz if anyone can help me i'll really appreciate it,
thanks.


----------



## nigefl03xfd (Nov 23, 2010)

sfwong445 said:


> I bought my laptop on 7/27 this year. It arrived two days ago (7/1)
> Well, I used a microsoft wireless notebook mouse and a logitech wired optical mouse on the usb. When I used the mouse I disabled the touchpad. It was working fine yesterday. Today, I tried enabling the touchpad but it doesn't work. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the driver multiple times but the problem persists. I also tried reformatting the laptop and it still doesn't work. The power indicator also flashes in a pattern. It flashes blue once and orange twice when it's on. Does anyone know how to fix the problem?
> 
> Manufacturer: Toshiba
> Model: Satellite A205-S5855


 TO ALL OR NOBODY ?

JUST GOT A TOSHIBA SAT L350 WITH WINDOWS 7 ULTIMTE FOR NEXT
TO NOWT BUT WITH THE NO RESPONSIVE TOUCHPAD !!!!, TRIED N TRIED
BEING THE GUY THAT I AM TO NO AVAIL, LOADING N UNINSTALLING THE SYNAPTICS DRIVERS YEAH IM SURE YOU ALL KNOW WHAT I MEAN !, ANYWAY TWO WEEKS DOWN THE ROAD AFTER FAILING MANY ATTEMPS! IE WAS TAKING THE DAMN THING TO WORK WI ME TOO, I INSTALLED THE SYNAPTICS { SCRYBE GESTURE SUITE} THEN INSTALLED THE SYNAPTICS { WINDOWS 7 TOUCHPAD DRIVER} & HEAH PRESTO ALL IS WORKING FINE & I MEAN FINE, NO MORE UNSTICKY FINGERS WI THE {FN} BUTTON & MY TOUCHPADS ALWAYS APPEARS IN THE TASK BAR & OPERABLE ALL THE TIME SINCE THESE INSTALLS & 2 0R 3 RESTARTS LOL, IF YOU DONT TRY YOU WONT GET THERE N BOY I DEFINATELY GOT THE DAMN THING TO DO WHAT IT SHOULD BE DOING LOL LOL, LIKE WISE YA DONT BY A LAPTOP TO STICK A USB MOUSE IN DO YA, GOOD LOOK N LIKEWISE UVE NOTHING TO LOOSE BUT PLZ MAIL ME , REGARDS NIGE:wave:


----------

